# Flash A Friend With Our Fruitables Snow Day Contest



## Petguide.com

> Get ready for a snow day – on Thursday, Nov. 20, you’ll be snowed over by our Fruitables Snow Day Contest!
> 
> Everyone loves a Snow Day – school is cancelled, you don’t have to go into work and sledding, snowball fights and snowmen are the only projects you need to get to. Inspired by spontaneous fun of a snow day, we decided to throw our own Snow Day “Flash” contest, where you could win two bags of limited edition Fruitables Vanilla Snowflake Treats
> 
> On Thursday, Nov. 20 from 9am to 9pm, be sure you check into PetGuide’s Facebook page, because that’s where we’ll be announcing a Snow Day “Flash” update. When you see a Snow Day Flash update, you have ONE hour to tag two friends on that contest post on Facebook. Just click on “Comment” under the Snow Day Flash, type the @, and start typing in your friend’s name. After three or four letters, Facebook will give you a list of the Facebook friends you have that start with the letters you’re typing in. Click on the friends you want to tag, and then hit enter. ( Here’s instructions from the FB help page.).


 

Read more about the Flash A Friend With Our Fruitables Snow Day Contest at PetGuide.com.


----------

